# Green as Chloe



## snowkei (Jul 4, 2007)

heeeellllo ladies!

I saw the ad. from Chloe and love it so much!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









that's my inspiration!

what I use
[face]
Revlon age defying liquid foundation #bare buff
IOPE pressed powder #23

[brow]
shiseido elixir brow pencil #br751

[eyes]
MAC paints #untitled
MAC e/s #Big T. Nehru.
MAC piggy #Gold & Vanilla
MAC technakohl liner #Jadeway
MAC powerpoint #so there jade

[lash]
ardell lashes #107 (upper)
MAC lashes #7 (bottom)

[cheek]
MAC blush #prism
Bobbi brown shimmerbrick #apricot

[lips]
MAC lipstick #freckle tone & Brick-o-la
Dior ultra gloss reflect #157


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 4, 2007)

You are amazingly gorgeous and incredibly talented.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_You are amazingly gorgeous and incredibly talented._

 
I agree 10000%!!!!!!!


----------



## Danapotter (Jul 4, 2007)

That is absolutly amazing!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 4, 2007)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Backseat_betty (Jul 4, 2007)

This is soo gorgeous! Those colors look great on you!


----------



## Risser (Jul 4, 2007)

Gorgeous!!!! I love it and want to buy Big T right now


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_You are amazingly gorgeous and incredibly talented._

 
What she said.


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 5, 2007)

you are AMAZING! i would love love love to see a tutorial on this if you ever had the chance


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Jul 5, 2007)

*Haawtness!!!!!*


----------



## kimmy (Jul 5, 2007)

sooo perfect!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jul 5, 2007)

Beautiful as usual.
What else can I say


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jul 5, 2007)

Love this eye look.  You did a really good job.


----------



## snowkei (Jul 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Risser* 

 
_Gorgeous!!!! I love it and want to buy Big T right now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah u should!!!!


----------



## snowkei (Jul 5, 2007)

thanks all <3


----------



## slvrlips (Jul 5, 2007)

gorgeous 
Loving the green on you


----------



## fmindik (Jul 5, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Magic Markers (Jul 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stephie06* 

 
_you are AMAZING! i would love love love to see a tutorial on this if you ever had the chance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh, me too.

I love it. The picture was so pretty too.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 5, 2007)

gorgeous!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



great blending!


----------



## chrisantiss (Jul 5, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## zori (Jul 5, 2007)

Gorgeous look. You are really talented!!!


----------



## entipy (Jul 5, 2007)

Gorgeous, as usual.


----------



## Showgirl (Jul 5, 2007)

yours is BETTER than the inspiration pic


----------



## hui (Jul 5, 2007)

超棒的雪姬！
你是我MAC的偶像啦~~~

your FOTDs are simply gorgeous!


----------



## Bybs (Jul 5, 2007)

G.O.R.G.E.O.U.S. Girl, your are amazingly talented.


----------



## aeryss (Jul 5, 2007)

Really beautiful - it looks like airbrushed.


----------



## DevinGirl (Jul 5, 2007)

Incredible!  Green eyeshadow was made for you


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Love the colors!


----------



## snowkei (Jul 5, 2007)

thanks all <3


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 5, 2007)

great job, you lookgorgeous! your FOTD's are truly an inspiration for us asian eyes! love the lashes too


----------



## k_im (Jul 5, 2007)

that's beautiful! i love the vibrancy


----------



## breathless (Jul 5, 2007)

omg! totally perfect!


----------



## lazytolove (Jul 6, 2007)

oh my gosh! I LOVE YOU!!!! =]]]]]]]]]]]


----------



## xJUDYx (Jul 6, 2007)

on point with the look! sooo FLAWLESsss


----------



## luvly_bubly (Jul 6, 2007)

snowkei i luv all the looks you do. wish i was as talented as you!!


----------



## laura-doll (Jul 6, 2007)

stunning


----------



## hokidoki (Jul 16, 2007)

wow..inspiring..i have asian eyes..never knew makeup could look so good!


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 16, 2007)

this looks is SO gorgeous on you.  i definitely think you look better then the original ad!


----------



## cinnybuns (Jul 16, 2007)

I love your FOTD's and tutorials, I wish i had your skills heheh and very inspirational for fellow asian gals.


----------



## This Is Mine (Jul 16, 2007)

Amazing! You are sooo talented!


----------



## Hilly (Jul 16, 2007)

you look so gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## little teaser (Jul 16, 2007)

you look gorgeous


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 16, 2007)

I have this ad too and recreated to look, but used completely different products.  Funny how that works.  You did an awesome job.


----------



## snowkei (Jul 16, 2007)

thanks all <3333333


----------



## PBunnieP (Jul 16, 2007)

You do Asian Eyes so amazingly well! I have one single lid and one double lid. Do you think you can give me some tips on how to do my eyemakeup? You can find a pic of me on my FOTDs. Keep up the great work!


----------



## arabian girl (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotpink1326* 

 
_I agree 10000%!!!!!!!_

 
1000 000%


----------



## Nicolah (Aug 13, 2007)

I love the colors


----------



## snowkei (Aug 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PBunnieP* 

 
_You do Asian Eyes so amazingly well! I have one single lid and one double lid. Do you think you can give me some tips on how to do my eyemakeup? You can find a pic of me on my FOTDs. Keep up the great work!_

 
maybe u may try a glue to stretch 2 eyes to become the same...(can u understand what I mean? change into 2 double-lid eye)


----------



## snowkei (Aug 14, 2007)

thanks all <3


----------

